# Just a thought - registering IBGA/ABGA



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So my son is super excited about his doelings born last night. We will see how they mature, but hoping he can use them for 4-H <We'll check teats this afternoon>.

Madison is registered 50% with IBGA.

Big Bang is 100% with IBGA/ABGA. I was told by the breeder any doelings we have we should register with both so there are 'more options' with them in the future, or with their future kids.

I know with IBGA they will be 75%, but what would they be with ABGA? Can you cross register percentages like that? Would they be considered a 50% with ABGA?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Pretty sure they will be 75% IBGA and 50% ABGA.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am thinking so as well.... :wink:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

If she can register the Momma Doe ABGA and then the baby would they be considered a higher precentage? If the sire is 100% and the dam is 50% american bred--wouldn't the babies be a bit higher than 50%?


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Unless you can get ABGA to take the does papers the doeling will only be considered 50% with ABGA and 75% with IBGA. It's stupid but true.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I think I may contact them out of curiosity just to see what they say.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is the best thing to do... :hi5: Let us know what they say... :thumb:


----------

